# Beware Of Older Men



## Casper (Aug 24, 2013)

_*
A woman decides to have a facelift for her 50th birthday.She spends £5,000 and *__*feels pretty good about the results.*_

_*On her way home, she stops at a news stand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving, *_
_*she says to the clerk, 'I hope you don't mind my asking,but how old do you think *_
_*I am.*_

_*'About 32,' is the reply.'*_

_*'Nope! I'm exactly 50,' the woman says happily.*_

_*A little while later she goes into McDonald's and asks the counter girl the very *_
_*same question. *_

_*The girl replies, 'I'd guess about 29.' The woman replies with a big smile, *_
_*'Nope, I'm 50.'*_

_*Now she's feeling really good about herself. She stops at a candy shop on her *_
_*way down the street. She goes up to the counter to get some mints and asks the *_
_*assistant the same burning question.*_

_*The clerk responds, 'Oh, I'd say 30.'*_

_*Again she proudly responds, 'I'm 50, but thank you!'*_

_*While waiting for the bus to go home, she asks an old man waiting next to her *_
_*the same question.*_

_*He replies, 'Lady, I'm 78 and my eyesight is going. Although, when I was young *_
_*there was a sure-fire way to tell how old a woman was. It sounds very forward, *_
_*but it requires you to let me put my hands under your bra.. Then, and only then *_
_*I can tell you EXACTLY how old you are.' *_

_*They wait in silence on the empty street until her curiosity gets the better of *_
_*her. She finally blurts out, 'What the hell, go ahead.'*_

_*He slips both of his hands under her blouse and begins to feel around very *_
_*slowly and carefully. He bounces and weighs each breast and he gently pinches *_
_*each nipple. He pushes her breasts together and rubs them against each other. *_

_*After a couple of minutes of this, she says, 'Okay, okay.....How old am I?'*_

_*He completes one last squeeze of her breasts, removes his hands, and says, *_
_*'Madam, you are 50.'*_

_*Stunned and amazed, the woman says, 'That was incredible, how could you tell?'*_

_*'I was behind you at McDonalds'*_


----------



## That Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Ahh, the wisdom that comes with age...


----------

